# Can anyone at Knutsford do me a favour?



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I know there are lots of you at Knutsford. I am hoping that one of you can tell me if any dealers are showing the new Bessacar E480, that is the new garage model with the new low profile front. If there are any, which dealers are they with?
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gerry

I was at Cotswold Motor Caravans last week and he had at least one low profile Bessacar in the yard. Very pretty van it was too - Mrs Zeb took a fancy to it!  

I have no idea which model it was because it is of no interest to us, but he is a cracking good dealer so a phone call might be worth the trouble.

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Dave, I was specifically wondering about vehicles at the show at Knutsford.
Gerry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry I don't know and the weather put us off too much looking :-( .however we looked at a new adria matrix and just love it. Check one out if you get chance, I'll have to wait a couple of years for chance of a used one but I can't imagine an owner selling


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Thanks Dave, I was specifically wondering about vehicles at the show at Knutsford.
> Gerry


Sorry Gerry - misunderstood. 

I thought you were asking because you can't go to the show, but would like a list of dealers who have one so you can visit at a later date.

Dave


----------

